# What victory conditions do you use?



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I want to know what victory conditions people go for to help improve the fantasy section by adding scenarios for campaigning or just some good tips and tactics on how to achieve the goals of the game.
Any other ideas to improve the fantasy section are welcome too.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Victory points easiest way to confirm the winner unless a player has no army left alive.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

I like last man standing very simple. but characterful objectives are great really adds story line to the mix.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

I use Last Man Standing, except in tournaments.


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

I use scenario conditions cause it's fun to make campaigns that revolve around plot based battle field objectives


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Last man standing, simply because its the easist system to use. If both sides have at least one model still on the table, its on!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I do kill everything, Have no mersy


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Victory Points FTW 
its easy and it adds some more tactics too the game.
e.g. If i kill that unit it will give me more victory points but they mite wipe out that unit....etc etc
and it can come down to the wire e.g. 5 or so points 
it adds so much more suspense and thrill

peace out:victory:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Just standard, 6 turns, Victory pts = winner


----------



## Amen-Ra (May 28, 2008)

We use victory points mainly for the fact that we prefer to play very big games (5000pts+) and want to keep the time it takes to play within reason.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i use last man standing. no winning until there is nothing left of the enemy. if not using LMS then its the senario conditions


----------

